# Pigeons from the UK



## pigeongirl9 (Jul 17, 2010)

A beautiful video I compiled.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1rL-bbJAqc


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nicely done!

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you for that video, that is very sweet. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi I really enjoyed that and the music was a good choice. I could almost hear the patter of their feet in time with the music! By the way what was the music?

Next time you could try getting pigeons in flight? Lovely video. Well done! Jayne


----------

